# rHGH, GHRH, and GHRP: Breaking it down By TwisT



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

*ARTICLE IS BELOW
*
I've been debating this subject over and over for a while now, its time to bring it to light. 

*Question to ask yourself-* Why would you ever gamble buying rHGH from god knows where when the market is as shady and unpredictable as it is today? With labs showing so much GH being nothing more then IGF or l-carn, why would you spend HUGE amounts of money when there is a (in my opinion) superior alternative? 

Chances are, the average GH user has used GHRP's, GHRH's that were marked and bottled as "HGH".

*WHY *Would a supplier do this? Simple, to save money. And to trick you.

*HOW?* Simple, you will get the *SAME EFFECTS* of rHGH because with GHRP and GHRH your serum GH will *ELEVATE* just as with (real) rHGH (if you ever find some??)

As a matter of fact, I just found an article I wrote a bit back. Fuck me, Ill post it now. Enjoy 

_____________________________________________

HGH, GHRH, and GHRP: Breaking it down
By TwisT

Growth hormone can be a very confusing subject to those who don???t truly understand how it works in our body, how it is released in our body, and how we as people can manipulate these secretions. First, lets take a look at out bodies normal GH, how it is released, and the benefits it has on us.

Growth Hormone is a 191-amino acid polypeptide that is produced naturally in our body by our anterior pituitary. HGH is a protein that stimulates the body cells to increase both in size, as well as undergo more rapid cell division than usual. It enhances the movement of amino acids through cell membranes and also increases the rate at which these cells convert these molecules into proteins. It also increases the body???s IGF levels, which is most likely the sole reason for reported muscle gains in users, and IGF is well known for muscle and cartilage repair. This growth hormone, called Somatotropin, is different then the normal HGH that we think of when we think of bodybuilder and athletes using GH for performance enhancement. HGH is really rHGH, or ???recombinant HGH??? which means it was made using DNA technology. This rHGH is called Somatropin, and is what is found being sold on the black market to bodybuilders and athletes. Now here???s the sad part, almost all of the black market rHGH today is not the 191 amino rHGH that you are expecting to put into your body. True, 191 amino HGH is 22kda in weight, and I can almost guarantee you wont find that in the fridge of any of your local gym rats. Companies have removed aminos from the chain, as 191 aminos is a very long and difficult chain to produce. Many producers have found that folding the amino chain over on top of itself to shorten it work to their benefit. Either way, when you inject rHGH into your body, you are introducing a sub-part substitute to your natural GH and may eventually effect or inhibit your natural producing of that quality GH.

So what can be done about this? This is where the new peptides come in, GHRP and GHRH. First we will look at GHRP(6). GHRP, or Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide, is a GH secretagogues peptide. What does that mean? Well, when introduced into our body, GHRP induces our pituitary to secrete GH. What is more interesting is that it does it from a completely different receptor then GHRH does (we will get to GHRH later). These GHRP secretagogues act like synthetic ghrelinmimetics (keyword being mimetics). This is the reason for hunger reported with GHRP use, because ghrelin is naturally released by the stomach lining to induce hunger in humans. Because GHRP stimulates our natural secretion from the pituitary, we are getting the top quality, 191 amino GH in our bodies??? no gimmicks and no substitutes. We are getting elevated levels of this, and the best part is it is being produced by our own body. rHGH use has been known to inhibit natural production, and GHRP has been used to restart a persons natural production. Other peptides that fall into the GHRP category are hexarelin, and Ipamorelin.

On the other side, saturating a totally different receptor, we have GHRH. A growth hormone releasing hormone is a 44 amino peptide that is produced and our hypothalamus, and sent down to our pituitary to stimulate the growth hormone releasing hormone receptor (GHRH-r) as a signal to start producing GH. An added benefit of GHRH is that it promotes slow-wave sleep directly, and can stimulate the pituitary alongside of a GHRP. An example of a GHRH would be CJC-195. Besides the advantage of our own natural GH, another advantage of CJC is that it has a much more prolonged effect on our GH levels in the body (increased half-life).

So now, we move onto dosing. We will start with my favorite- GHRP-6. I like using GHRP-6 post workout, before my meal. It helps me increase my nutrition uptake, and it is also great at that time because I pin IGF pre workout (which is on the negative feedback loop), so pinning GHRP later will keep your body up and producing GH naturally and working with your natural IGF. Also, mid day is when your GH levels are at their lowest, so this is an optimal time to pulse. Dosing ranges from the minimal 100mcg, to what I take, 500mcg and beyond. For a GHRH, we want to pretty much base it off the same time schedule, but days taken will be a little different. For CJC1295 DAC, we want to dose it from 1mg to 2mg per week, splitting the dose up in half and taking them 3 days apart. For example, 1mg on Monday and 1mg on Thursday is a fine and effective protocol. As for all the others, GHRP-2, hexarelin, Ipamorelin, CJC no-DAC??? well you???re capable of researching them on your own. For even better results, we can pulse GHRP while we have CJC in our systems, hitting our pituitary from both types of receptors, and keeping it doing its natural GH pulse. For this reason supplementing a GHRP with a GHRH yields great results.
Constitution and storage: These compounds need to be refrigerated after constituted. All these compounds will be stable in BACTERIOSTATIC WATER (With the exception of IGF-1).

For elaborate dosing schemes to directly mimic rHGH use... well that is something I have to write up entirely on its own. If enough people PM me and request it, I will do so 

As always, PM me with further questions, or where I recommend you legally purchase these peptides. Any peptide source found in my signature is good to go by me. I personally use www.PurchasePeptides.com*

-TwisT*


----------



## Thresh (May 21, 2012)

Great Information as always TwisT. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Goldenera (May 21, 2012)

Great post. Glad u agree that gh peptides are the way to go. No pituitary shut down, and fractions the cost of hgh.

Even if u can get legit hgh it's still stupid expensive. 

I like ghrp-2/cjc1295 no Dac. dosed as follows. 

250mcg of ghrp-2 x 3 daily doses
100mcg of cjc1295 no Dac x 3 doses daily


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.



Thresh said:


> Great Information as always TwisT.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...





Goldenera said:


> Great post. Glad u agree that gh peptides are the way to go. No pituitary shut down, and fractions the cost of hgh.
> 
> Even if u can get legit hgh it's still stupid expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Aug 14, 2012)

top


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## teezhay (Aug 14, 2012)

I've always wanted to run GHRP and GHRH for like 6 or 7 months. Hopefully sometime toward the end of this year.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 14, 2012)

Did you put in a request for a t-shirt? 



teezhay said:


> I've always wanted to run GHRP and GHRH for like 6 or 7 months. Hopefully sometime toward the end of this year.


----------

